# draw weight



## onenationhere (Dec 18, 2008)

My nephew (14)is shooting a recurve with a 35 pound draw weight.he has practiced really hard all summer and I have to say that he is one hell of a shot.the draw weight though is what has me second guessing.some think that 35 pounds is not suitable for deer.I have seen the kid shoot,he can hit the vitals,there is no problem there but I am worried a bit about penetration.
Do you guys have any suggestions for arrow weight,right now he is shooting about 300 grains,should I buy him a heavier arrow ?
How about broadheads ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Arrow weight is fine, could be a little heavier but then that will screw up his setup and it is too close to the opener. Keep the shots at 15 yards or under and use a good cut on contact head, Magnus Stingers or Buzzcuts are perfect for this kind of set up. Just make sure the broadheads spin ture and have him shot them to verify they are flying the same as the FP.


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

I'll second 454's answer and add to go with 2 blade stingers or buzz cuts.


----------



## FireFox23 (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree with the previous two posters. Don't mess with his set up at this point. As far as the draw weight, 35 pounds should be enough. I think you can kill a deer with as little as 25 pounds if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I have a strained trap muscle on my right shoulder/neck. I'll be starting the season with a 42lb Toelke Whip. 

I haven't settled on an arrow yet, but my GrizzlyStik Stika's with 85gr head/65gr brass insert sure fly great. They come in at 470 gr's. 

My shots will all be 15 yards and under.

I sure wouldn't be afraid of 35lbs if shooting 10-15 yards. You may want to see if you could up the arrow to 350grs, but 300 would be fine too.

Have you bareshafted the arrows yet? Simply buying a "heavier" arrow isn't the answer. You can add tip weight to a lighter arrow if that gets you to perfect flight.

Muzzy makes a good 2 blade also. But Stingers offer your best weight options. 

Carbon Express 90's may work well from that setup.

If you haven't bareshafted arrows yet, you really have to do so. With 35lbs, you're going to need the arrow to fly like a dart, with zero fishtailing either way.


----------

